# Venice info request



## bailey88 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey guys, looking for a little help. I've fished Venice before but it was in the summer many years ago. Looking to take a few customers for some tuna fishing, probably late winter- spring. What time is best? Also, any charter recommendations on a sportfish? I know most of the guys here run CC's which would be great for me but our customers are a little older and would prefer the comforts of a convertible. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

If i were to do it again I would go back in October. Seems like most charters were catching the bigger fish in October and there are lots of shrimp boats in the area that time of the year


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

Capt Eddie is tops there but uses only CC's I think. It would be worth a call to him though, because I know for sure that he uses other boats from time to time. Worst case ask him to refer you to someone. He is the best of the best there. I have fished with him many many times, offshore of course, but also inshore for trout, reds, flounder and he always brings home good fish. Now through Feb will be more wahoo but rough water unless you time it just right


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

If cc's are your style then that leaves you fishing out of fourchon on an orange beach boat that winters over there. Annie Girl or Sea Spray.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

sel1005 said:


> Capt Eddie is tops there but uses only CC's I think.


*Fished with this captain, and he is great. *

*Has a Contender, and Twin Vee, both CC's. The twin is a very stabble vessel for fishing.*

*I was on the Twin Vee, watching that Contender move big time, thinking, "I am on the right boat today"*

*Lots of Tuna were had.*


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

BananaTom said:


> *Fished with this captain, and he is great. *
> 
> *Has a Contender, and Twin Vee, both CC's. The twin is a very stabble vessel for fishing.*
> 
> ...


 
Agreed with the posts about Eddie. He and his partner, Michael are top notch. I have fished the past 2 summers with Michael on the twin vee and we have had great trips. Private msg me and I will send you his cell#. :thumbup:


----------

